# Rave beans



## Geezer71 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey guys, I have had my Oracle a few months and loving it, I have been using illy beans for convenience at the start, I have not really need to adjust the grind setting but now I have the Rave beans arriving this week could anyone recommend the settings they use for that particular bean. I ordered the Espresso taster pack. Thank you in advance.

G


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

There isn't really an answer to this unfortunately. Every bean will be different and more than likely require a different setting. The freshness of the bean and how long it's been rested for will also play a major part as grind settings can change daily based on freshness.

Then there is the grinder. Depending in how seasoned or well used your grinder has been may make your oracle grind drastically different to the next.

In my opinion I would get the beans from rave. I would let them rest a week or so. Maybe freeze some of the taster packs and work on just one pack.

Then just try one shot at what you're curently set at and see if it runs too quick or too slow and adjust the next grind accordingly.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

